# Inception - Blu-ray Review



## Dave Upton

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=5437&w=l[/img]*Title:* Inception
*Starring:* Leonardo DiCaprio, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Ellen Page, Tom Hardy, Ken Watanabe
*Directed by:* Christopher Nolan
*Written by:* Christopher Nolan
*Studio: * Warner Brothers
*Rated:* PG-13
*Runtime:* 148 min
*Release Date:* 12/7/2010 (Blu-Ray)
*Movie:* :5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :4.5stars: 
*Overall:* :5stars: 



*Movie:*:5stars:

In the world of _Inception_, DiCaprio plays Dom Cobb, a man who has made it his specialty to steal secrets, directly from the minds of his targets. Cobb is an extractor, an individual who with the help of a drug called Somnacin is able to enter into shared dreams with his targets and steal information by manipulating the subconscious mind. Cobb's motivation for extraction is not money, but a means to return to his children, he is a wanted man in the United States and must find a way home. The film opens to Cobb and Arthur (Gordon-Levitt) having dinner with a wealthy Japanese businessman, Mr. Saito (Watanabe). Cobb attempts to explain to Saito that extraction is a very real threat, and that he should hire him to train his subconscious in order to fend off any attempts at extraction. Saito listens to the proposal and excuses himself, leaving the room. Arthur turns to Cobb and informs him that Saito knows, Cobb shrugs this off and informs Arthur not to worry. In the ensuing scenes we learn that Cobb and Arthur are actually sharing a dream with Saito, their goal being to steal corporate secrets for one of his competitors, Cobol Engineering. 

Cobb makes the attempt to steal the information despite Saito's awareness but is caught in the act by Mal (his wife), who we are lead to believe is actually dead. Cobb attempts to escape with the information but the dream begins to collapse due to Saito's realization that he is not sleeping. Arthur is killed in the dream and wakes up in an apartment, to find Saito and Cobb still dreaming. When Saito begins to wake Cobb is pushed backward into a tub of water in order to wake him. Saito manages to pull a handgun on Arthur before being subdued and knocked to the floor. Cobb presses a handgun to Saito's head, demanding he tell them what they need to know. Saito rubs his hand over the carpet fibers and beings to laugh. He knows this carpet, he says to Cobb, and it is made of wool, not polyester. Saito is impressed by the deception - his is still dreaming. 

Having failed to meet their objective, Arthur and Cobb plan to lay low for a while and avoid the hit men their disappointed employer Cobol Engineering is sure to hire.. As Cobb and Arthur attempt to escape they are caught up to by Saito, who informs them that their attempted heist was in fact an audition, an audition for an even more dangerous job. Saito wants Cobb and his team to perform inception, to plant an idea in a target's mind. Arthur scoffs that inception is impossible but Cobb disagrees; he argues that even if it coud be done, what payment could possibly encourage him to try something so difficult and dangerous. Saito informs Cobb that if he completes this job for him, he will make all Cobb's legal troubles disappear, allowing him to return home. Though Cobb has reservations, the lure of going home is strong and he accepts the job.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=5438&w=l[/img]

Amidst efforts to escape the reach of Cobol Engineering's hired guns Cobb travels abroad searching for team members, first arriving in Paris to meet with his father-in-law, Miles (Michael Caine) to ask for help finding a new architect. The architect is the individual who constructs the "dreamspace" occupied by the dreamer and those sharing the dream. It is essential to Cobb that he find a skilled architect for the job Saito has given him. Saito wants Cobb to convince the son of his main competitor to break up the corporate empire when he inherits the company from his dying father. Cobb is able to find an architect that is a young student at Miles' university, a woman named Ariadne (Page). Cobb then travels to Mombasa to find a forger named Eames (Hardy) - an individual able to assume the identity and appearance of others inside a dream. Eames directs Cobb to a local man named Yusuf to find a particularly potent version of the chemical compound they rely upon. Cob wants to create a three layered dream and to do this he will need to mate Somnacin with a powerful sedative. Yusuf demonstrates the compound to Cobb and after seeing the startling efficacy of it in a dream, Cobb hires Yusuf. 

With the team assembled details of the job become clear. The target is a young man named Robert Fischer, heir to the empire of his dying father Maurice. Cobb and his team plan to place themselves on the ten hour flight from Sydney to Los Angeles with Fischer after arranging to have his jet grounded. They will then drug him and use the flight time to carry out the heist. According to Cobb time slows down the deeper you go into a dream, and three levels down ten hours in the real world translates to ten years in the dream. Cobb's team cannot afford to be stuck in the dream world for that long so they will be woken by a mechanism like the one used on Cobb in the apartment. Yusuf explains that the compound used to induce the dreaming leaves inner ear function intact, allowing the sensation of falling to still be experienced when asleep. Inducing a fall in the dream will cause the subject to wake up a level higher, this induced fall is called a "kick". 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=5439&w=l[/img]

With their plan in place, Cobb and his team prepare for the job. Eames infiltrates the staff of Maurice Fischer in order to study the mannerisms of Fischer's trusted adviser, Browning. Eames will be the vehicle by which the team begins to manipulate Robert Fischer's thoughts and begin the process of inception. When the team boards the flight and enter the dreamstate they discover that something is terribly wrong, Fischer's mind has been trained by an extractor to defend itself against intrusions and in the resulting fire fight Saito is mortally wounded. If Saito dies while sedated in the dream he will not wake up, but rather fall deeper into raw unconstructed subconscious. With time running out for Saito, Cobb and his team must not only survive the militarized defenses of Fischer's mind as they travel deeper and deeper into his subconscious, they must also escape an enemy intent upon their failure; an enemy that no one but Cobb could have seen coming.


*Rating:*

_Inception_ is rated PG-13 for sequences of violence and action.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=5440&w=l[/img]*Video:*:5stars: 

The video presentation of _Inception_ impressed me immediately in theaters much like The Dark Night. Nolan's style is apparent from the start with excellent cinematography and frequent use of near-field focus to convey the emotions of the characters. _Inception_ was originally shot in a combination of 35mm and 65mm film and the result is a finely grained presentation with excellent detail. The color palette of the film is largely dominated by greys and blacks offset sharply by remembered scenes from Cobb's past that are vibrant and colorful. The use of shadow and lighting in the film is superb, and rendition of shadow detail is excellently preserved. Flesh tones throughout are accurate and natural with even color saturation and no evidence of chalky or rosy skin. Nolan's preferred visual style results in many shots with a narrow plane of focus - while this could mistakenly be construed as lack of detail the plane where focus is sharp is incredibly so. A great scene for this is the hotel room fight between Arthur and one of Fischer's security - while the background is soft and lacks any sharp delineation Arthur's clothing, hair and skin are immaculately detailed. 

Black levels in _Inception_ are inky and combine with the aggressive use of shadow to create a sense of depth and realism that is striking. This presentation really benefits from the black levels a home display can bring to the table rather than a theater projector - as the inky blacks only further immerse you in the dark, mind bending world of _Inception_.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=5441&w=l[/img]


*Audio:*:5stars:

The DTS-HD Master Audio soundtrack presented with _Inception_ is a reference quality monster that will blow your socks off. Throughout the film the psychological elements of the story are enhanced and occasionally presented by the use of the surround mix, with chilling atmospheric effects and aggressive use of the surrounds to pinpoint shattering glass, spattering rain and crunching snow. Throughout _Inception_ the story moves at a startling pace and the sound design only serves to create an even more immersive experience. As Cobb and his team travel deeper into the mind of Robert Fischer the LFE track becomes more and more active, give a palpable sense of the crushing weight that Fischer's psyche is exerting on the team. Dialogue throughout the film is crystal clear and perfectly presented, with no hints of sibilance or muddiness. Sound effects in _Inception_ are spectacular, as each effect seems perfectly matched to the tone of the story. Sounds are visceral and precisely placed in the sound field as weapons are fired, doors are slammed and objects fly though the air. In scenes where a kick is about to occur and Nolan uses high speed cameras the time dilation has a noticeable effect on the sound design, lowering frequencies and giving the action surrounding the characters visceral subsonic heft.


*Extras:*:4.5stars: [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=5442&w=l[/img]

Bonus Features:


Disc 1:


Extraction Mode - Bonusview in movie experience that spans the film‘s signature moments/production as told by the cast/crew

Jump Right to the Action(14 segments) *[HD]*:

The _Inception_ of Inception

The Japanese castle: The dream collapsing

Disintegration of the Paris cafe

Constructing paradoxical architecture

The freight train

Ambush on the city streets

The tilting bar

The rotating corridor

The mountain fortress

Simulating Zero-G

Limbo: The design of unobstructed dream space

The fortress explosion

The music of dreams

The dream shore
Disc 2: (BD-25 Blu-ray Disc)


Behind The Story*[HD]*:

Dreams: cinema of the subconscious - 44 minute documentary hosted by Joseph Gordon-Levitt

Inception: The Cobol Job - 14 minute animated prologue to the film‘s opening sequence

Project Somnacin: Confidential files - BD-live feature
3 trailers & 13 TV Spots *[HD]*

5.1 _Inception_ Soundtrack

Extras: Concept Art & Promotional Art

Disc 3: Bonus DVD of Inception

BD-Live enabled
*Overall:*:4.5stars:[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=5443&w=l[/img]

Inception took the box office by storm this summer when it released, and for good reason. _Inception_ is a story that strays so far from the conventional and strains the imagination of the viewer so thoroughly that one can't help being enthralled. Grounded by the excellent performances of an entire cast and pushed forward relentlessly by another stellar DiCaprio performance, _Inception_ is a breathless, brain twisting, roller coaster ride of a film that is one of the most enjoyable movie-going experiences I have had in years. During the theatrical run of the film I went to see _Inception_ four times, and never found myself bored. When the Blu-Ray review came around I was initially concerned that I'd find the movie a little old after seeing it so many times in theaters. I was wrong.

Despite my complete familiarity with the story and plot of Inception, I was completely blown away by the added benefit a high quality AV presentation gives to this film. The reference quality audio and stellar video presentation come together to outdo almost my entire Blu-Ray collection. If you have not seen this film you owe it to yourself to go out today and purchase it. For the presentation alone _Inception_ is worth a rental, and for the excellent film alongside such a class leading presentation there can be no question that this is yet another title you simply have to own. Highly Recommended.


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Your review is dead-on Dave! I loved this movie and the A/V was perfect!


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

5 Stars huh... this must be a good one. I was not that excited after watching the trailer, but I look forward to seeing it after reading the review.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

I really need to watch it again as it I found it quite confusing after renting it first time round, it reminded me a lot like the Matrix which I found the same, but after watching it again I loved it :bigsmile:


----------



## 707kevin

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*



recruit said:


> I really need to watch it again as it I found it quite confusing after renting it first time round, it reminded me a lot like the Matrix which I found the same, but after watching it again I loved it :bigsmile:


The Matrix is a straightforward fairytale compared to Inception. Both are great, but very different from each other.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

True, but enjoyed the Matrix second time round so am hoping will be the same with this one lddude:


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

This film sounds as much up my street as I thought it would be when I saw the trailer, and I cant wait to watch it. Ive been holding off on a lot of films because of the lack of a proper sub, so I will still have to wait a touch longer. 

Good review :T


----------



## CompguyRG

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Great review, couldn't agree more. I loved this film, and that was after hearing it hyped for 2 weeks by friends and critics before I saw it in the theater. I haven't had a chance to take a look in my own home theater yet, but I'm really looking forward to it. 

Fun fact (potential *spoiler*), 

the soundtrack (which was great) had a unique twist. The music that Hans Zimmer scored is actually a slowed-down version of Edith Piaf’s "Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien." In the film, this is used as the wakeup song. So that loud braaaaaahm (technical noise term) you hear is simply a severly slowed version of the original music. If you've seen the movie, you know why. :rofl2:


----------



## Cory Phoenix

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Great review, Dave. I loved this movie in the theater (twice), but haven't had the time to put the blu-ray through its paces, yet. It's comforting to see all those yellow AV stars, though! :T


----------



## BrianAbington

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

I can't wait to get the Bluray. 

In my opinion this is the best movie ever made.


----------



## smurphy522

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Dave - thanks for the usual great review. I had read lots of other reviews which did not favor it so highly. Possibly like many say it needs more than 1 viewing to get the most from it. It's on my short list


----------



## Vader

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

I bought this as a blind buy on the recommendation of my co-workers. They described it as "Take an 80's flick called 'Dreamscape,' mix it with 'The Matrix', and pump it up on steroids", and that pretty much sums it up for me. In short, I absolutely loved it, and enjoy it more with each screening (I made the mistake of keeping a mental checklist going in the first viewing... detracted from the overall enjoyment for me). Even after several screenings, I still have questions. This is the kind of movie that will be talked about and analyzed for years to come around my house... Thank you for the great review!

P.S. If you like it loud, be careful with the LFE. I became fearful for the pictures on the walls _upstairs_. So, unless you have some serious "subwoofer-age", watch out!...


----------



## FlashJim

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

I haven't seen the blu ray version yet, but I love this movie. It's on my must have list.


----------



## Fastslappy

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Great review of a Great film ! 

Spot on about everything ! 

seen this last summer in the theater & Loved it in my Man-Cave even more !
this movie Proved to myself that the reason I now have a home theater was well worth all the effort . it's just better at Home in the Man-Cave than in a theater for me now !
next day i watched Shutter Island & the WoW ! factor returned


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Watched this the other night and loved it, its definitely a buyer. I didnt find it confusing at all, and it was nice for a film to be clever for a change and make you think. The end made me smile as it ended exactly as I was expecting it to. I didnt want it to finish like that, because obviously you want to know the answers, but it keeps you thinking about it afterwards, which I really expected.

I hope they make a sequel, but a really good one like T2 and Aliens were to the originals.


----------



## Trizzly

Vader said:


> I bought this as a blind buy on the recommendation of my co-workers. They described it as "Take an 80's flick called 'Dreamscape,' mix it with 'The Matrix', and pump it up on steroids", and that pretty much sums it up for me. In short, I absolutely loved it, and enjoy it more with each screening (I made the mistake of keeping a mental checklist going in the first viewing... detracted from the overall enjoyment for me). Even after several screenings, I still have questions. This is the kind of movie that will be talked about and analyzed for years to come around my house... Thank you for the great review!
> 
> P.S. If you like it loud, be careful with the LFE. I became fearful for the pictures on the walls upstairs. So, unless you have some serious "subwoofer-age", watch out!...


I second the reco on watching the volume. This disc packs a punch at times.


----------



## coleco

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Incredible movie - look forward to seeing it on my new Panasonic VT20... Kinda reminded me of the Matrix though


----------



## gdstupak

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Just rented it. Great review, great movie.

Question:
Cobb's childeren, do they always wear the same clothes, or are they wearing something different in the last scene from what was worn in his memories? The last scene with the children just looked like a continuation from a scene with his memories.


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

They are in the same outfit from the start to the end, one of the factors to help me reach my conclusion at the end.


----------



## gdstupak

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

ah-ha.
Thank you for the info. 
After watching it, my wife wouldn't let me waste anymore of our life by going back to watch anymore of it. She hates movies that make you think. She would be happy for the rest of her life if you put on a big loop:Lethal Weapon, Independence Day, and Die Hard.


----------



## nova

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

I think I'm in the minority on this one. I did enjoy it and found it a much better film than most of the dreck out there. I love films that make you think and/or are a bit offbeat. 
My two biggest gripes:
1 - I get it! Didn't need 45 minutes to explain the concept. I found myself getting bored.
2 - Too little character development for a film this big. Ok, we know a bit about Cobb but what about the rest? I'd have thought the Fischers and Saito would have been the main focus of the story and Cobb to be secondary. In the end, not knowing much about either Fischer or Saito, well... I just didn't care about the other characters or the plot. Great action, direction, audio and visuals but on an intellectual level I was quite bored with the story.
I watched it twice and didn't find anything more the second time round.


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

I can see where your coming from Nova, but in my eyes this is beneficial for one big reason. This could lead to an awesome sequel. We all know just how hard it is to make a sequel thats as good as the first, and making one better is something that happens very little. The things that make a couple of my favourite sequels so god (Aliens, T2) is that they bring new elements to the table, show us stuff we have not seen before and develop the characters further.

Inception as it is now has the potential to deliver just such a sequel. Its taken the time to really make sure we know how dream invasion works. That can be more or less ignored in the sequel, and it could concentrate an really making the characters come alive, and adding in a new twist we have yet to see somehow. IMO, if thats done right, it will not only make for a potentially superior (or at least equal) 2nd outing, but could also make the first film a touch better. The 2 films could enter the exclusive classic movie must see list.

Needless to say I thought this film delivered just enough, I really want a sequel, and I have a lot of expectation on such a sequel.

I also have an idea on how a Star Wars tv series could fix the rubbish of the 1-3 movies as well though, so I may be way out, or of course a genius :rofl:


----------



## gdstupak

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Normally I would've wanted more character development but I think focusing on Cobb might have been intended if the whole film is Cobb's dream.

Another question, this about the architect's process. 
At first I thought the architect designed the illusion outside of the dream and then the architect was responsible for building the illusion while he/she was inside the dream. Obviously that's not the case because the architect Ariadne wasn't supposed to go into the dream.
So how does the architect get their design into the dream?


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

I am in the camp of this being a totally awesome movie, even though I had some reservations initially. I rented it... and have now ordered it... and look forward to seeing it again.

I cannot imagine being stuck in a dream this real for 10-20 years. Are we dreaming right now... or is this real? Will I wake up soon and be 20 years younger... WAKE ME UP!


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*



gdstupak said:


> Another question, this about the architect's process.
> At first I thought the architect designed the illusion outside of the dream and then the architect was responsible for building the illusion while he/she was inside the dream. Obviously that's not the case because the architect Ariadne wasn't supposed to go into the dream.
> So how does the architect get their design into the dream?


I think this is achieved by entering the architects dream. This of course can be done at any level, but I think for it to be effective, Cobb and the architect would need to enter the subjects dream, then Cobb and the subject would need to enter the architects dream. I think this is where extraction would normally take place. I think this is what we see at the beginning of the film.

I'm pretty sure the architecture of the dream is dictated by whomever the dream belongs to. The role of the architect is to manipulate the layout to their advantage and the way I understand it is that the architect needs to be hosting the dream for this to happen.

I need to watch it again though now, refresh the memory.


----------



## Trizzly

gdstupak said:


> Just rented it. Great review, great movie.
> 
> Question:
> Cobb's childeren, do they always wear the same clothes, or are they wearing something different in the last scene from what was worn in his memories? The last scene with the children just looked like a continuation from a scene with his memories.


I believe they have different colored shoes in the final scene.


----------



## gdstupak

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*



Moonfly said:


> but I think for it to be effective, Cobb and the architect would need to enter the subjects dream, then Cobb and the subject would need to enter the architects dream.
> The role of the architect is to manipulate the layout to their advantage and the way I understand it is that the architect needs to be hosting the dream for this to happen.


This is close to what I thought at first.
But remember that Ariadne, the architect, was never supposed to go with them into the dream.

Yes, watch it again and also pay attention to the kids clothing, I need answers.


----------



## arande2

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

I definitely share the opinion of it being a great movie - maybe the best I've seen in recent years. At the end, the kids are wearing different shoes. Also, in the credits, two actors are credited for each kid (at different ages).

Most of it was picked up the first time through (and was great), so on repeat viewings I only picked up small things. One thing I question is why they are shown at a young age in the scene at the end of the ultra-long dream on the train tracks when they've been there for several decades. They DO show a clip of them at old age in parts of the movie. Shoudn't they be lddude: in the train scene? There are other questions, and this one doesn't take away from the movie, but it's still confusing.

Possibly there are things that are left without explanation that Mr. Nolan himself knows, for one reason or another.

As for the A/V, I do agree it's pretty good. I can't say more than that because my system is :dontknow: a 4.1 with non-optimal set-up. I did finally get my 18" ported subwoofer to sound good, but the output is lacking, especially below 25hz. At the end of the track 528491 (soundtrack) it's so powerful sounding!


----------



## sga2

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

I was very impressed with the movie. I stayed away from it during its theatrical run (not a big DiCaprio fan myself), but the story, cinematography are great and the audio is truly reference quality. I do not know of a movie with a more impressive overall presentation - Dark Knight was very close, but this was better. 

Great review!

sga2


----------



## bambino

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Great review:T. My wife and i just watched it the other night and we were glued to the set, at the end we asked each other if he was back to reality or if he was still in dreamland. Very good movie.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Whatever you do... DO NOT let her jump! :gulp:


----------



## bambino

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*



Sonnie said:


> Whatever you do... DO NOT let her jump! :gulp:


LOL! I wonder if i jumped right after her if i could save her.onder:


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Only if you are superman or spiderman.


----------



## Trick McKaha

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*



Trizzly said:


> I believe they have different colored shoes in the final scene.


Yes, the children are dressed slightly differently in the final scene. Their clothes are very similar, but the girl's blouse sleeves are different, for one. You really have to look close to tell. 

Do you all notice when he is wearing his wedding ring and when he is not? There are a lot of details like these that add to the fun in figuring out the clues.


----------



## Trick McKaha

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

While many people see Inception as Matrix-like, mainly an exploration of what experience counts as real vs what is a dream, to me this movie is also something else. I find Inception to be the ultimate romantic fantasy where you never have to be alone, not even in your sleep. Most of us are at least a little bit afraid of that last degree of isolation we must have from everyone else - where we cannot get others to understand us perfectly and where we cannot feel quite as connected as we wish. For example, when we die, we pass alone, no matter who is holding our hand. Not wanting to get too serious or anything, but I admire Inception for prodding the audience on this issue of our isolation from one other by giving us images of what it would be like if we were joined together even in our dreams.


----------



## q2bon2b

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

A very compelling movie in my books. After reading thru this thread, I realized I will have to get the Bluray so that I can watch it for the second time. With the benefit of hindsight and some of the insights on this thread, this will be an intriguing (and many pause and rewind) 2nd viewing.

Now to find a good price on this BD.


----------



## haas

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

It is in Red-Box for $1.50 right now


----------



## skipper

Wow you guys have realy eyes for detail,s. i have seen it and own it on bluray and this movie is a braincracker love it.now i need to see it again and look for those detailes.nice review sir


----------



## gorb

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Inception is one of my favorite movies ever. I saw it in the theater twice, and I've watched it at home twice. I really wish I had a more capable display like a panasonic vt25, though. I also need to buy a sub or two again since I no longer have one...when it comes to movies like this, you gotta have a sub


----------



## Quijibo

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Saw this fairly recently. I was very impressed. Movies like this give me hope that there will be more of this good quality.


----------



## Nak

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Great review. :T Definitely a movie that needs to be watched multiple times, to catch those bits you missed the first time around.


----------



## nholmes1

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

One of the few movies I have purchased recently, and definitely worth the cost of the disc.


----------



## jazboy

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Last week i just rented this movie from Red box. Although my wife slept in first 10 minutes but i watched completely and its was very good movie. 5 out of 5.


----------



## Papersackjack

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

One of the best movies of this generation! Chris Nolan has a fan for life with his keen storytelling.


----------



## sch_k

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Hello,

i have taken out this movie after 20 minutes, it isn´t a movie i would like to see. The tricks are tooooo big for my opinion.

Greetings
Klaus


----------



## turtle101

Have to disagree with the last comment I'm afraid this film is fantastic an ultimate classic it's not often we get films with such originality and smarts, christopher Nolan is one of the best directors around at the moment!


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

Yeah me too. This was on a par with the first Matrix film, I couldnt get enough of it and want to see a sequel. If this film twisted your mind, you should try figuring out Donnie Darko.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

I can understand how this might be a difficult movie for some people to follow. I have to admit... the first time I watched it, the beginning was hard for me to follow and if I had shut it off after 20 minutes, I would have never figured it out. Some movies are that way for me... but the longer I watch it, the more it begins to make sense. I am a little slow... so what (no comments necessary :sarcastic: )


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

You really dont want to watch Donnie Darko then, I lap this stuff up and even that one had me in knots.


----------



## turtle101

I think Donnie Darko is a fantastic film as well lol just a shame Richard Kelly has directed nothing good after it!


----------



## sga2

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*



Moonfly said:


> Yeah me too. This was on a par with the first Matrix film, I couldnt get enough of it and want to see a sequel.


This was my sentiment, too. Until I saw Matrix Reloaded...

I thought Inception was great and think they should let it stand alone. Don't ruin a good thing.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

You might have a good point there, I often feel the Matrix should have been left alone having watched the sequels. On the flip side, look what T2 and Aliens did for the first of those 2 films. 

I just want more, but it would have to be done right, and the 3rd film never seems to go right. As you say though, I would rather it be left alone than see a rushed sequel that adds nothing.


----------



## turtle101

I have to agree not all third films in trilogies are great but let's not forget Toy Story 3 that was the bet one and I have high hopes for the dark knight rises!


----------



## slims1179

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

This was a hard movie to follow, I thought.:dontknow:


----------



## tnargs

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*

The execution is fine but the movie itself is overdone. Layer within layer within layer but no significant difference between them. It's the sort of thing that would attract Sheldon Cooper to an unhealthy degree.


----------



## ozar

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*



slims1179 said:


> This was a hard movie to follow, I thought.:dontknow:


Agreed... I watched it again a couple of days ago and found it a bit easier to follow the second time around. It definitely requires more concentration than what I gave it the first time that I watched it.

I'd personally give this one about a 7 out of 10 score.


----------



## sailor1

i have the movie
it is has perfect sound and video..it really deserves the 5 stars:T


----------



## Bones81

I saw this one in theaters when it came out. I really liked it but knew that I needed to see it about 3 more times before I really grasped and understood it. Great ending leaving you wondering if he was in reality or not.


----------



## GumSauce

I don't get all the fuss about the Matrix sequels. (Outside of the overdone intimate moments) 

Part of the thrill of Inception is the ambivalent ending...


----------



## Peccatore

Loved the audio/video but the story was a bit silly to me. Haters gonna hate, sorry!


----------



## Reefdvr27

*Re: Inception - Blu-Ray Review*



slims1179 said:


> This was a hard movie to follow, I thought.:dontknow:


 That is why I keep watching it! Every time I watch it I learn more and understand more!! Not to mention the sledgehammer bass


----------



## pharoah

this is a cool movie no doubt.the lfe effects are second to none.defo gave my 15 inch sub a good workout.


----------



## GalaxyNook

I still have difficulty with how many dream levels there is in this movie.

GalaxyNook


----------



## arasuk

movie was hard to follow , even watching for about three times ,, but is one of the best audio quality ever heard in blu rays.


----------



## typ44q

I agree it was a bit hard to follow but I am OK with that. It forces you to pay attention and discuss it afterwards and ultimately watch it multiple times. I think it is better than the movies that hold your hand and spell out everything to you every step of the way.
Same goes for the ending, not everything has to be clear cut and I love the fact that you are left with some doubt as to what actually happened.


----------



## kingnoob

Very in-depth, confusing movie. Epic action scenes & dream control device is very unique. All star cast and great story-line. I still do not quite understand this movie but it was very cool !!! Amazing sound effects but sadly cannot turn my sub up all the way when family is home


----------

